# Can my dog be TOO attached?



## twebb (Aug 16, 2012)

I've researched for a few hours to get a legitimate opinion on this topic but I am just not satisfied. I understand this is just to get advice/opinions, and any advice anyone has would be greatly appreciated.

My two year old Huskey and Stafford-shire terrier mix is starting to become that "thorn in my side". 

Every night when I am getting ready to head to bed, he is already following me ready to lay on top of me while I sleep. Sometimes it is even hard to get comfortable with him pressing his paws into my back and what not. And i've realized there is NO help is telling him "No" or "Get down" because he will sit next to the bed and watch me fall asleep so he can just jump right back up. His favorite thing to do is lay in between my legs with his head on my belly while i am sleeping.

Also, for about the past two months, he has been following me to the bathroom. He doesn't do anything bad, he just sits there until I am done and acts like I don't see him watching... kinda creepy lol. Even taking a shower, he will sit in the bathroom. If i shut the door, he will stand outside and whine extremely loud and bounce his head and paws off the door trying to get me to open it. I have such a huge heart, I can't ignore him. Just so I don't confuse anyone, it's not just to bed or to the bathroom that he follows me, it's EVERYWHERE. (While I am on my laptop typing this, he is laying right next to me.)

He's also started the whole ordeal with my underwear.. embarrassing, but true. He drags them out into the living room and loves on them. Mind you, my laundry is in a closet in a hamper with the door shut... so apparently I have a magician on my hands.
I did some reading on that and the most common response was the fact that he is protecting/covering my scent. I'm not sure if this is some type of myth... but opinions on that welcome as well.

He is VERY active. He loves car rides, which he joins me on almost once a day. He loves to fetch. We play all the time. Run around and take him to the in-laws to play with their dog. So he is not neglected by any means. If anything, he is spoiled, according to my fiance. Lol. 

Any insight on this would be greatly appreciated as it is interfering in my relationship with my soon-to-be husband. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hankscorpio (May 15, 2012)

Have your fiancé spend a lot of quality time with the dog *without you*. Hopefully he'll bond with your fiancé too. And have too people to follow.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

My Leeo was like this ... but he learned by doing things with my Mother when she was still alive ... and my Dad .... that there were more people to feel "secure" around besides me. I always felt it was a form of insecurity and loyalty combined. Now that Leeo has passed ... I call him my "Shadow Angel"


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

This sounds exactly like my Dycen....


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah my boy Jubel is a less extreme version of this. Mild enough that none of his velcro needs really bother me. Given the chance he will follow me into the bathroom but if I shut him out he calmly waits for me to come back out. He sleeps with me in bed curled up against my back, side, or stomach with no issues. If I want to move a simple "Jubes, move" and he's up waiting for me to reposition then snuggle back up with me. 90% of the time I'm home he's in the same room with me, most often touching or within 3 feet. He isn't needy about it, simply being with me is good enough (as long as his physical and mental exercise for the day has been met that is) and I love that.

If you really feel you need some of your personal space/time back you can get it by setting up and enforcing some boundaries with him but it will be hard and slow going. He's come to expect this closeness that you have allowed him and changing that will be difficult but possible. I'd suggest introducing the changes slowly and one at a time. For example start with not letting him in the bathroom with you, reward him if he's calm during that time when you come out. Once he can handle that move on to another area you'd like to re-claim some personal space in.

I also agree that having your fiance spend more quality time with him and developing a strong relationship with him should also help to some extent. You'll probably always be HIS PERSON but if he has another valued person around he may not always be so clingy with you.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Regarding the underwear.....you're female yes? I think male dogs (and maybe female too) may just enjoy that feminine smell. I'm a college guy and I had roomed with a couple females for a year. One day I come home to find Buchman in his bed with pieces of a torn up bloody maxi pad all over. Unpleasant to say the least. Couple days later, it happened again except this time it was all over my bed. You can imagine I wasn't too thrilled. Went out immediately and bought a fairly dog proof trash can for the bathroom.

He does also seem to enjoy sweaty smells since he likes lying on top of my gym clothes if I leave them lying around. Especially the socks.

As for clingy, well my dog is pretty clingy too. He would pretty much follow me everywhere around the house though the most he'd really do is maybe snuggle up next to me and put his head on me so it's actually pretty adorable. I do think he is pretty much spoiled and does whatever he wants since for the most part he's well behaved, and at 35lb, he can't hurt me too much. So I haven't really set out to train him to be more independent.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I know that huskies ( at least mine is and a few other ones that I know) can be extremely clingy. Ive owned all types of dogs and my husky is by far the most attached dog I have ever owned.


----------



## twebb (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your advice. I've definitely picked up on a few things! Noticing it will probably take him awhile to get used to me saying "no", it will be a learning and bonding experience. The past two days, I have been leaving my fiance and Tank home by themselves and.I've noticed a slight difference so hopefully something is working! Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My dog is similar. He likes everyone! But he LOVES me. It's endearing at times, but sometimes I just want some personal space!!! He sleeps with us sometimes, and in his crate sometimes. I just can't take him ON me sometimes, and he's a little (16 lbs) pup! I try to give him chewies and things that he can sit and enjoy without me -- that is, he doesn't need to be touching me at that moment. I've found that having a bed for in the rooms I spend time in (we have a few we move around) helps him have a place to go, while still being in the room with me, without being on me. In the bathroom (yes, he follows me too), he lays on the bath mat and waits for me. I try to get my husband to take him out alone, and that has helped a little bit. At least he sees my husband as a fun person too.


----------

